# Sump pump Oil



## Coqui1 (Sep 8, 2011)

Hi I was wondering if anyone can give me some advice on what I can do to clean up the mess I have Im in eastern Pa & this weeks been hell on my pump with all the flooding ,finally I guess my sump pump burned out & leaked out all this oil now the water in the pit has oil in it ,1) should I be concerned about this & if so how can I remove this oil ,2) would it damage my new sump pump & should I remove everything & replace everything: bucket ,  rocks ,& hose my concern is it could start a fire or something , my pit is really just a rough hole in the ground not one of those nice custom jobs, thanks for any advice it is well appreciated were expecting the next round of rain tonight & throughout the weekend .


----------



## Redwood (Sep 9, 2011)

I would skim the dielectric oil off the surface of the water as good as you can.

I wouldn't worry about a fire or, explosion, I doubt that is a problem.

You could contact the manufacturer of the failed pump to inquire if there are environmental concerns. I hope your home doesn't become a EPA Superfund Site or, maybe I'd just forget about it after skimming the oil off the water...


----------



## Speedbump (Sep 9, 2011)

You could go to a Boating store and buy a couple of their bilge sponges.  They are designed to soak up the oil.  Then just throw them away.


----------

